# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Split, grupe za potporu dojenja, subota 29.11. u 16:30

## NatasaM...

*Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenja u Splitu*

U subotu, *29. studenog 2008.* u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja
Split, Pujanke 24, održat će se susret rodine grupe za dojenje.
Grupu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane
su sve majke dojilje i njihova djeca.
*Početak* susreta je u *16:30 sati*, predviđeno trajanje sat i pol.

*Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona
 095 831 77 70 .*

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

 :D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zhabica

ja bi rado dosla al taj dan imam hrpu aktivnosti, uopce ne znam hocu li sve stic :/ 

ako uspijem vidimo se, ali to je sa velikim upitnikom.

----------


## NatasaM...

hop

----------


## princess puffy

mislim da ćemo doći nas dvije (ova moja druga polovica dobro doji,ali zato ne jede ništa drugo...) :D

----------


## zhabica

> ova moja druga polovica dobro doji


  :Klap:  

a kad se samo sjetim ... 

jel vis' koja si faca?  svaka cast! bas mi je gust procitat ovo!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## zrinka

princess   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## harfica

žene zvane _vrjednice_   :Kiss:  

predivno je to da ste uspjele osnovati grupu za potporu dojenja u splitu... 

 :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

a vidi ovo
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=278&Show=2696

 :Smile:

----------


## harfica

znaš... to mi je nekad tako apstraktno zvučalo... 

pročitala sam taj tekst; nikako da shvatim kad je torta   :Wink:  sutra ili je već prošla   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## harfica

znaš... to mi je nekad tako apstraktno zvučalo... 

pročitala sam taj tekst; nikako da shvatim kad je torta   :Wink:  sutra ili je već prošla   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## princess puffy

hvala vam zhabice i zrinka; moram priznati da nisam ni sanjala da ćemo uspjeti ovako dugo...
nadam se da se vidimo sutra!objema velika   :Kiss:

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------

